# AR questions and ban info



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the different types and calibers of ARs? What is going on with the ban? I am interested in getting one for home defense, shooting, and possibly hunting. I do not know much about them.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind I do not like the prices I am seeing.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

There are many "types", brands, there are many calibers, there is no ban.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

The prices are just ridiculous. I can't wait til the prices come back to earth and everyone has a rifle worth a fraction what they paid.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

milesvdustin said:


> The prices are just ridiculous. I can't wait til the prices come back to earth and everyone has a rifle worth a fraction what they paid.


It is going to also weed out some of the gun shops. Will they be able to survive long enough to be there when customers get the itch to buy anything again? After they gobbled up all the guns and ammo they could recently, I do not see them shopping like they were six months or a year ago.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope the price does come down might not till the ban talk stops


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> It is going to also weed out some of the gun shops. Will they be able to survive long enough to be there when customers get the itch to buy anything again? After they gobbled up all the guns and ammo they could recently, I do not see them shopping like they were six months or a year ago.


There are still Plenty of folks wanting to acquire more stuff, hence the rediculous prices we're seeing in the secondary market and the lack of availability from retailers.

As stock returns to the dealers shelves, it will be bought, as long as the price point is right for the market.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

At the prices I am seeing I would be happier spending the money on a Browning BAR and get a Trijicon scope. These prices are down right disgusting. Lets see what happens on down the road.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

You cant even find ammo for AR's at a good price right now...everyone buying it like candy!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep one more reason to hold off. 
Question, is saying Browning BAR like saying VIN number?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Yep one more reason to hold off.
> Question, is saying Browning BAR like saying VIN number?


Yep.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Yep one more reason to hold off.
> Question, is saying Browning BAR like saying VIN number?


 
Sounds like it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

dcsarge01 said:


> i bought a S&W M&P 15 like four years ago for around 599.00. never shot it. now every friend that knows I have it is trying to pay me 1500.00 for it. should I sell or hold on to it????


If you have never shot it, I would sell it and buy something you'll use.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

I would hold it but if a ban does go down then you might not beable to cash in your investment!


----------



## dcsarge01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe I'll just add some accessories to it in the mean time and hope for the best scenario later. If anyone knows where I can get a set of magpul flip up sights for the M&P15 I would appreciate a PM.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

eBay has flip up sites!

Pm with ammo info please


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ammo is okay to sale, just not the things that make them go bang.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Rules say you have to have 15 valuable posts (whatever that means) and be a member for at least 30 days to post in classifieds. We used to be able to sponsor someone to get around that but it is no longer allowed. You can read the rules at the top of the classified sections.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Anything more than about 50-75 cents per round of .223 is crazy!!!


----------

